# Art Vista Releases MALMSJÖ GVI for Kontakt



## Hans Adamson (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello All,

We have today released MALMSJÖ GVI for Kontakt. MALMSJÖ GVI is a "super" version of the Malmsjö Acoustic Grand sample library.

*NEW FEATURES*

Extended dynamic range recorded through DEF filters.

Re-edited pristine samples for use with EQ and convolution.

Scalable release samples.

Calibrated keyboard responses for a large number of keyboard controllers.

Impulse response convolution immediately accessible from the main interface.

Scalable intelligent sustain pedal/damper sounds.

Switchable high octave dampers.

Intuitive interface with direct access to all legacy presets such as the "Dream Piano", MAG X, Midnight Piano etc.

Limiter.







For full information about the features of Malmsjö GVI, please download the manual.

The original Malmsjö GVI was a "super version" of the Malmsjö sample library in "Giga Virtual Instrument" format which retailed for $199.00. With the new Kontakt version we have cut the price in half.
Price: US$99.00.

Anyone who purchased "Malmsjö Acoustic Grand" more recently (on or after January 1, 2015) may upgrade for a further 50% discount. Please visit our website for more information:
http://www.artvista.net/malmsjo.html


----------



## Raindog (Feb 12, 2016)

Great news Hans, but no upgrade option for long term owners of the original Malmsjö Grand?
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## VaB (Feb 13, 2016)

Raindog said:


> Great news Hans, but no upgrade option for long term owners of the original Malmsjö Grand?
> Best regards
> Raindog


It says on the website that "Anyone who purchased "Malmsjö Acoustic Grand" more recently (on or after January 1, 2015) may upgrade for a further 50% discount." But, it's a steal for ninety-nine and I'm gettin' mine! Thanks Hans!!


----------



## Raindog (Feb 13, 2016)

Unfortunately it´s not a "steal" when you already have the original Malmsjö sample library as the new version seems to be basically a major GUI overhaul rather than adding new samples. So I´m not sure this time if I will jump on the train...
Regards
Raindog


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Guys,

Here's some more info about Malmsjö GVI:

There are 1,610 new samples, whereof 545 are release samples, 1,056 are samples of the Giga DEF version of Malmsjö GVI, and 10 are samples of sustain pedal and damper sounds. In addition to the new samples, all samples of the original Malmsjö Acoustic Grand has been gone over and re-edited on a low level to allow the sometimes drastic impulse response convolution and EQ'ing.

/Hans


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 13, 2016)

I was waiting for this. 
Basically my long lost love from Gigastudio.
I will mourn no longer.
As soon as I saw GVI I knew what it was.
Thank You.

Seems all of the great scripts from VGP are included too.

Congratulations Hans, and anyone wise enough to grab this gem.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Chimuelo!


----------



## Raindog (Feb 13, 2016)

Hans Adamson said:


> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Here's some more info about Malmsjö GVI:
> 
> ...



Ok that makes me rethink my decision. I thought it might be like it was when upgrading from VGP 2 to VGP 3 which was more or less an upgrade on the GUI level. 
The Malmsjö was my first sampled piano ever, so this upgrade might be my last to buy (I wanted to stop buying piano sample libraries a few years ago but it´s comparable to chocolate addiction)

Raindog


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm just again divorced and now have to spend my money elsewhere.  But very soon I will buy certainly this piano.
Congrats Hans!


----------



## Raindog (Mar 4, 2016)

Has anyone bought the upgrade yet and could share his/her experience? I´m still a bit hesitant.
Raindog


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 4, 2016)

It's on my list. Now if we could only get Larry Sayer bass converted over.



chimuelo said:


> I was waiting for this.
> Basically my long lost love from Gigastudio.
> I will mourn no longer.
> As soon as I saw GVI I knew what it was.
> ...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 4, 2016)

Although I think the overal sound has a nice charachter, I am always selective when it comes to hearing how a vi-piano performs with classical music where it to me becomes obvious where the limitations are.

And in this case the, probably older, demos of classical pieces on the website show again the nice charachter of this piano, but in the forte ranges ( especially low) it can't really 'shake its booty'. And I miss the harmonic resonances that occur when using pedal, or when playing chordal structures.

What to me would be a decision maker if these ( if it is as I suspect) earlier demo versions are now remade in the latest version and we are able to A-B them and hear how these new release samples, re-worked samples, and pedal/ resonance additions make it sound closer to the real thing.
Or at least how it has improved the overall sound of this vi.

Obviously no disrespect intended to this apperently much appreciated piano vi.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello Silence,

I am sorry, but you are mistaken about this. Malmsjö GVI includes the sympathetic resonance.

Best,
Hans


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 5, 2016)

Hans Adamson said:


> Hello Silence,
> 
> I am sorry, but you are mistaken about this. Malmsjö GVI includes the sympathetic resonance.
> 
> ...


Hello Hans,

That is what my request was about. Since GVI now includes resonance I cannot hear it back in the demo's on your website (unless that is where I am mistaken?)

Do you have some examples? Possibly from one piece in the 'old' version and then in the new GVI version?
I am very interested.

Also whether the dynamic range has changed? As said especially in classical pieces I hear where the limitations are of a vi. Not that then these are now not good vi's but rather a selective choice for myself.

Please don't read any of what I am writing as critique, it is actually an interest for deciding whether I might purchase this much appreciated piano.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 5, 2016)

Silence,

I understand it is a misunderstanding. Also the original Malmsjö Acoustic Grand piano sample for GigaStudio, Logic and Kontakt included the sympathetic resonance. This is nothing new for the MALMSJÖ GVI. Hopefully we can provide more informational demos in the near future.

Best,
Hans


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Mar 6, 2016)

This is a very inspiring sound and now my go to piano for busking cinematic music, love it! Here's an improv piece I played using it

Dream setting with a tiny hair of QL spaces on the master buss. there is a low atmosphere in the background (The noise is not the Malmsjo)


----------



## Raindog (Mar 6, 2016)

Hans Adamson said:


> Silence,
> 
> I understand it is a misunderstanding. Also the original Malmsjö Acoustic Grand piano sample for GigaStudio, Logic and Kontakt included the sympathetic resonance. This is nothing new for the MALMSJÖ GVI. Hopefully we can provide more informational demos in the near future.
> 
> ...




hi Hans,
it would be great indeed if you could show some comparison audio files with the original Malmsjö for Kontakt or GigaStudio and the refurbished instrument of today. If one doesn´t own the Kontakt version your new Malmsjö instrument is a definite must-have piano. I´m just not sure if it is worth the extra expense for us who already own this wonderful instrument in a previous version. No criticism at all as I love this piano. I´m just curious how different the upgrade sounds in reality.
best regards
Raindog


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 7, 2016)

The "Malmsjö GVI" ($199) and "Malmsjö Acoustic Grand" ($99) were always two separate products based on the same original recordings. Now as we are releasing the Malmsjö GVI in Kontakt format for only $99, there is no need to offer Malmsjö Acoustic Grand, because its presets are included in Malmsjö GVI. We still thought it was the right thing to do to offer those who bought MAG recently a discount, if they would prefer the GVI version with its enhanced features. Unfortunately, I will not be able to do any studio work for a few weeks, so it will be a while before I can create any comparative demos.

Best,
/Hans


----------



## Noam Guterman (Mar 7, 2016)

Andrew Goodwin said:


> This is a very inspiring sound and now my go to piano for busking cinematic music, love it! Here's an improv piece I played using it
> 
> Dream setting with a tiny hair of QL spaces on the master buss. there is a low atmosphere in the background (The noise is not the Malmsjo)



Great stuff Andrew!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 8, 2016)

DOUBLE YOUR WIN!

Anyone who already owns the MALMSJÖ GVI, and wins another copy in the VI-Control March 2016 Sample Library GIVEAWAY, may pick any TWO products from the Art Vista catalog as a replacement.

/Hans


----------



## JeffvR (Mar 8, 2016)

Love the piano. Has it's own character and the programming is good. Don't expect higher velocities to sound bright, but it's very usable for (soft) film music.


----------

